# 290 tez vs 3 gallon bucket of sand



## 200_or_400 (Jun 25, 2015)

I posted this in another forum that i know alot of you guys frequent but decided to post it here for those that dont. So yesterday we decided to go out a practice some various shootin postions for my wife LE elk tag. We wanted to make sure she felt comfortable shooting of sticks and leaning against trees and such. After that was all said and done, i broke out the bucket of sand to see how these 290 tez barnes held up. The test was from 75 yards away and the charge was 107 grains by volume of bh209 lit by a cci mag primer. First thing i noctied when the bullet impacted was the small mushroom cloud of sand and that loud thud. We fired 2 bullets and recovered both. Im impressed to say the least. 100% weight retention minus the ballastic tip and a very nice mushroom. I cant get the pics to upload so ill attach a link to the other forum that the pics are on.


----------



## 200_or_400 (Jun 25, 2015)

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID14/3124.html#.Vdd1ksnnbqA


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the retention on those bullets is pretty awesome, no worry about fragmenting. On my buddies bull it blew through the shoulder and was recovered inside the hide and was absolutely perfect looking. on my friends bull last year he shot it behind the shoulder and same looking thing. I was reading through the comments on your link and I have shot deer behind the shoulder and completely pass throughs but the bullet left huge holes. So I don't worry about the "expansion" question. I've never seen any "penciling" with these bullets when you shoot in the rib areas vs shoulder.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

I shoot the 250 tez, and I've shot the 290. These are probably the best bullets I have ever shot in a muzzleloader. I have one I shot a deer with last year, but I've had a hard time down loading pics on this site for some time. Bullet retention is unbelievable, I'd like to hear how they do on your wife's elk hunt. Good luck!


----------

